# Youtube.



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

here here!
I agree, a petition, but what would it do?! And what would it be for?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry...but I am going to watch it. I didn't want to but know that I realized that I AM GOING TO DO SOMETHING in the future, I need to know! Thanks...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I watched several of them. It wasn't bad at first. Then it got graphic and I, honestly, almost cried! People are horrible. That's why it hurts me so much that I can't keep the best weight on Boo. I swear to myself and to you that I WILL DO SOMETHING! I will be on this site forever. Now...WE should do something....

How can people do such things to these beuatiful animals???!!!


----------

